# I know what I am doing this summer



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Cross country trails on a snowboard sound about as much fun as a box of rocks. I'm from the south east and I'm all about going new cooler places to ride but I'm not too sure about this mess.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

have fun with that. lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! Too funny. Though if you read a little closer it looks like Whitegrass has some actual earn your turns terrain. "For those who prefer to skin up the old Weiss Knob slope and ski downhill or even hike further to ski open meadows, chutes in the woods and steep glades there is plenty of interesting terrain to discover."

I doubt it's a ton, but enough to keep you interested. For some real BC adventures on the East Coast you have to go up to the Adirondacks. Some crazy good looking stuff there.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It says there is the ability to ride 1500 vert in North Carolina albiet it is on the road but something new to try.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> It says there is the ability to ride 1500 vert in North Carolina albiet it is on the road but something new to try.


On skis, sure. I'm from western NC and I know that area very well. That stretch is not steep enough for a decent ride. 

There are backcountry opportunities in western NC, but they're few and far between. You just have to wait until they get a good 2 foot dumper. The best bets are to ride power line right of ways. They're nice and wide and the trees have been removed. However, you have to hit up newer ones. Old ones will usually be choked with undergrowth. For those familiar with the Morganton area, there's a great one on Burkemont Mountain.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

In the summer I like to drink, play pool, and get laid. It's summer:dunno:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

So you dont drink play pool or get some during the winter?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

snowvols said:


> So you dont drink play pool or get some during the winter?


I do but I spend a lot less time doing such things.... I don't work much in the winter so that means a lot less time in the bar. Getting 100+ days on the mountain though... priceless.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey this seems very exciting stuff. i would love to. Cross country trails on a snowboard sound about as much fun as a box of rocks. I'm from the south east and I'm all about going new cooler places to ride. thanks


----------

